# female pigeons, eggs about to hatch help!!



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

hello, one of my friend gave me a pair of pigeons about 1 month ago. female laid second egg on 27th dec 2014. so now they are about hatch in somedays. but the problem ,is yesterday when male was sitting one eggs, i left the female out on terrace to just chill,althought she never tried to fly but yesterday she flew and sat on nearby building, she was not coming even with the feed call as she was not hungry. so to call her back i left the male out [my biggest mistake]. but even male flew to the female and then they both started flying and started going far. i knew they were going to previous breeder as he doesnt leave very far away from my home. so when i went their i only found the female on his terrace. it took a long time to catch her as she was not ready to enter the loft. but after about 2 hours she entered the loft and we caught her. i took her home and kept her with the eggs which were not attended for 3 hours are they okay[temperature was hot at that time]?? and breeder said that male was with them for 2 years so he would definately come there so he said me to come and check there tommorrow. so i will go there in some time. but i want to know that are the eggs okay if yes and can female alone raise the babies who are about to hatch in a day or two bcoz i dont have any other birds breeding who could take care of eggs


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Never let your breeding pairs out in future...

Hope you find your cock back tomorrow. The hen if experienced will raise the young good until they're a week and a couple of days old. After that the squab may need supplementary handfeeding.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

jass....i think i m getting the punishments of the bad thing i have done.. problems coming one by one, isnt a concidence.....but thanks to this site and good people here who have helped me throughtout my hard time.....


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

So... The obvious question...
Did you get your cock back?


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

no...the cock has not returned...neither to breeder nor here....
so jass now i m only worried that do female have enough crop milk to give both the babies?? i m giving her a lot of roasted chickpeas with seed mix bcoz roasted chickpeas [channa] is very easy to digest, so when her crop will be over she can feed them digested feed....
reading threads of single parent birds is scaring me....jass ur opinion can give me a bit relief......


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Yes, she can satisfy both with crop milk until they're able to digest seeds. After that you'll have to feed the babies along with their mother. Warmth is very important for babies to grow and nothing can do it better then pigeon parents!


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

thats good.......okay even i will feed them along with mother.... someone from india said that in one of his thread that soaked channa are the best to feed babie from 10 days of age as it is digested easily and dont need to be frozen just kept in a air tight container...so i will definatly try it.... thank u a lot


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

First of all, you cant be letting the pigeons out ever if they came from another loft, they have to be prisoners or they will do just that, leave home and go back. Time will tell if eggs are fine. Wait and see  I have watched a male abandon a nest and take up with another hen, and he didnt care about the first set of babies. The hen then would ONLY sit on her young babies on HER shift and let them be alone and cold so I had to had to pull them for hand feeding.

On the other hand, when I had another pair who had babies that fledged, I was afraid to leave in with the cock birds for fear of attack as I had two babies attached in the past. I put them in the hen loft and the mom did a GREAT job weaning them herself. Im gonna say it depends a lot on the individual bird  Good luck.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

okay...hope so this female is good mother.... 
and i never got a pair from a breeder, usually if i want breeding pair i got it from pet shop and those pairs from pet shop never ran away even though they were free all the time.....its stressful for me to see my pigeons runinng away.....feels really bad..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You have read on this forum many times to not let birds on eggs or babies out. If he doesn't come back, she may or may not raise them. As was mentioned, depends on the individual bird. Not worth making them orphans. You may now have to hand feed, and that isn't easy from early on. You will need to leave feed and water in their box, close to the Mom, so she doesn't have to go out for it. Still though, she will need a break to get off of the nest and move around.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

Yah it was my mistake, got a lesson to learn... And yah food and water is all the time available with her in her cage ....but she don't even get up to poop, so once aday I gently pick her up and leave her out (wings are taped now)and then she poops and does some excercise .... And goes back to the eggs


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Ok, so let me get this right, you are STILL letting her out and now you are taping her wings, she will be hawk bait if you keep doing that? Why do you feel the need to let them out at all? Can you not just put some newspaper down in the house and allow her to walk on that, it is pretty much a guarantee that as soon as you place her on the floor she will lift her tail and poop, then she can be off the nest for 10 min or so and put her right back. Am I to believe the birds are outside and not in a coop? Ok I will have to go back and read your original post hang on brb.....
Ok so read that you put them out on a terrace and the male flew and so did the hen but u got hen back, if ur gonna let them out you must NET the terrace so they cant escape and so no hawks can come and get them. Otherwise if ur gonna do that you may as well just release them into the wild and not have any birds????? 

I would never let any parent fly when bubs on nest for any reason including racing if I was a racer. Thats just me.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

Hello my terrace has roof and has net on 3 and a half sides. Only half side is open, for pigeons go out and come in. There are no Falcons and Hawks population is low here . But when I place her side by her nest she doesn't poop and want to rush towards the eggs....


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

CBL said:


> Ok, so let me get this right, you are STILL letting her out and now you are taping her wings, she will be hawk bait if you keep doing that? Why do you feel the need to let them out at all? Can you not just put some newspaper down in the house and allow her to walk on that, it is pretty much a guarantee that as soon as you place her on the floor she will lift her tail and poop, then she can be off the nest for 10 min or so and put her right back. Am I to believe the birds are outside and not in a coop? Ok I will have to go back and read your original post hang on brb.....
> Ok so read that you put them out on a terrace and the male flew and so did the hen but u got hen back, if ur gonna let them out you must NET the terrace so they cant escape and so no hawks can come and get them. Otherwise if ur gonna do that you may as well just release them into the wild and not have any birds?????
> 
> I would never let any parent fly when bubs on nest for any reason including racing if I was a racer. Thats just me.



This is exactly what I would have said.

Now you are saying that it is mostly netted, but with an open place for them to come in and out. CLOSE IT.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

She will poop when shes ready, they have been pooping for thousands of years, dont worry, I would interfere less and just give them food, water, shelter and let nature do the rest, did the dad ever come back or did he to go other loft, can you get him back?? Keep a close eye on chicks and if mom doesnt keep them warm or feed them then u have to.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Yes, let the mother do her deeds Nare, keep observing from a distance. If something goes wrong then go in to help babies if they need it.
I can't afford to open even a window or even vent of my loft. Its dead of winters here.
If you want,You can fly other birds which are settled to your loft. But make arrangements and don't let the mother out. Taping the wings can cause discomfort to the her. So remove the tape and enclose her in her cage with her babies if the cage is big enough so she don't fly away. If the cage is small you can make a temporary arrangement near her cage in which she can roam on her will when she feels like.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

Hi....babies have hatched and mother is feeding them good... I really don't know where the male is..I couldn't find him anywhere... I hope no one has trapped him....
Okay she has feed grit and water all time available even at night ....and her cage is big so she has enough space ....thank u all for help


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Let us know how it goes with the babies!


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

yah sure...........thanks


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

hello everyone.....female is feeding the babies good. but babies poops doesnt seem normal. for the first three days, there poops were watery maybe because she was feeding them slimmer crop milk to make it sufficient for both of them. now they are 5-6 days old and i think she is feeding them digested feed bcoz babies crop are not as soft as earlier, and now their poops are harden up [sometimes watery] but its brownish[often, otherwise sometimes green] in colour and has some very small redish spots in it. their crops are most of the time very big , but i think their crops half part is just water bcoz female drinks a lot of water and smaller babies crops seems to have much water[or maybe air, i dont know?]. from today i m going to give them only roasted chick peas till some days so that she could feed easily digested feed to babies.... please reply...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

She knows how to feed them. Let her do her job, and stop watching so closely. She will do a better job than you would. They always drink a lot of water to feed the babies with the seed they give them.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

What the heck are you talking about ROASTED chickpeas, just give her SEED a good SEED mixture and she will make the milk or gruel herself, this roasted food is garbage for birds. It is a dead product that is cooked,these are seed eaters not roasted food eaters. Nare, go to store and buy a good pigeon or dove mix.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Yes, I've advised you earlier in your other threads too, about the chickpeas, Nare. Like we humans, pigeons also need a balanced diet. Grains need to be mixed in proper proportions. Black Chick peas are not healthy for them otherwise. And never feed your pigeons anything roasted or cooked. They're raw grain eaters.
If you can't get a pigeon feed mix, you can mix wheat,millet,sorgham,some corn, peas,legumes and oil bearing seeds in desirable proportions. Chick peas or anything else alone can't meet the requiredments of growing squabs.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

When breeding they do drinking a lot of water. So they pass out water immediately after drinking. Your hen and squabs are probably pooping water after being fed freshly. There's no problem with that.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Nare CAN you get some good seed mix or not?


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

Hiii......actually I have a lot of feed mix ,which have a variety of seeds, but I thought chickpeas would be easily digested. But if u all say I will only give her my feed mix...
CBL I think u misunderstood roasted doesn't means it have oil...its doesn't have any additives and I think it's roasted in sand.. And many people used it in their seed mix here so I thought to used it. But if u all say it not good for them then I will surly not give it to them and even it's very expensive...thanks a lot for ur help friends...
And jass I think ur suggested neem water is showing results now as some days ago I found 2-3 tapeworms in her poop and now she is not passing out too much segments. Now I find only 2-3 segments occassionly. Yesterday I made new water. Can I give it for another month everyday?? I skip it only on two days for calcium and garlic water weekly


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Nare, not easier to digest at all, roasted even if it means COOKED it is a dead product, they need live food, so go ahead and give the seeds they will be MUCH healthier.  Let us know how they do thanks.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

Okay thanks I have given them seed mix .but i think younger baby Is much smaller as compared to elder baby. Is it normal?? And elder baby crop is always very full but smaller baby crop is only half full most of the time...


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

That's good to hear... Yes you can give neem water that long.


The bigger squab need to be removed until the younger one gets fed. But since there's only one parent bird to take care of the squabs, supplementary hand feeding is essential


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Just keep an eye small doesn't mean much at this age. I had a very tiny baby that fledged the same size, different parents fed differently but u cant tell in adult hood the difference at all. Dont worry too much as long as it IS getting fed. Can you post pictures of the babies when their crops are full which should be most of the time and make sure you ARE putting out a lot of feed for her, more than she needs so she has all the choice she wants. More is better in this case and keep it close.
Keep it clean.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

yes i m doing all that things. i couldnt supplement feed to smaller baby because we dont get formula here, i will surely supplement him with food when he will be able to digest soaked peas. she is feeding the baby but half of that part is just water because in evening after mother fed both the babies, i observe that smaller ones crop gets very huge but half of its part is transparent and soft which i thing is it has too much water whereas bigger babies crop feels more harder and even his crops becomes very huge. thanks for ur help...


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

hello everyone.....female is feeding the babies fine but i m noticing that both the babies yawns frequently....i read it could be a sign of canker, today evening after female fed the babies smaller one [who is a bit back in feather development, his feathers are just starting to come now] was breathing with slight open mouth, i tried to open his mouth but he was struggling a lot, i could take a glance and their was nothing, and after sometime he became normal. although i cannot see any thing blocking their throat. they dont let me open their mouth so i took a notice of both once again when they were yawning. even their crop is emptying fine. their poop is brown and sometimes very watery maybe bcoz female feed them lots of water. she drinks little less then 1/3 litre. can frequent yawning in babies be normal??ur feedback are appreciated


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Nare J said:


> yes i m doing all that things.* i couldnt supplement feed to smaller baby because we dont get formula here,* i will surely supplement him with food when he will be able to digest soaked peas. she is feeding the baby but half of that part is just water because in evening after mother fed both the babies, i observe that smaller ones crop gets very huge but half of its part is transparent and soft which i thing is it has too much water whereas bigger babies crop feels more harder and even his crops becomes very huge. thanks for ur help...



Don't you have some sort of baby food cereal there for people?


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

yah we have but i dont think it can be use for pigeons. and i was asking that is it normal for baby pigeons to yawn frequently?? bcoz i read it a sign of canker, and this thing is making me nerous as i have not treated female for canker before breeding....and i have one more question, smaller baby is not growing properly. smaller one's feather are just starting to sprout around only wings whereas elder one is almost covered with feathers... i think smaller one not got suffiecient crop milk as compared to elder one. now female is feeding both of them good but sometimes female feeds the smaller one a lot of water. so what can i do to support his growth. i will add calcium supplement tommorrow to their water....


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Yes you can feed human baby rice or wheat cereal to the mother. If you treated mom for canker, I would not worry about it too much. Also if you are paranoid about it, you could at night time when she slows down the feed or after she has given the last feed for the night, give MOM a canker pill in throat, she will pass on some of the meds to babies in food. Also dont worry about the water for the small bub. Probably is this, usually a parent will feed the baby first some crop milk then feed the older chick the chunkier food or visa versa. Now with one parent doing all the work, it is hard for her to keep up, you must give her all the ammunition she needs to feed both babies. Its not a problem that one is more advanced that the other, even with two parents, one is slightly behind, so with one and probably not enough food for both. She cant keep up. So I think I said before in another post, to pull the older baby out for a few hours in your house in a warm safe spot when u see his crop is full then leave the smaller one under the mom so she can feed it whatever she wants. They know when to start feeding bigger grain to them. So for now, put LOTS of seeds out, lots of grit, and water and make sure it is right close to the mom almost so she doesnt even have to leave the nest to get it, put it right under her nose. I did this and parents fed very well. Then when u see the small ones crop is full put larger chick back for a top up and keep doing this daily even twice a day till you see all are fed well. Short of that, you could also help feed the older baby so that the mom has some releif and while your at it, pick up the mom at some point and make sure she is not skinny and thinning because she has to do all the work at her own expense.


----------



## adrean41 (Jan 6, 2010)

What is considered a good seed mixture for pigeons when breeding/ feeding their squabs that will help their crop milk come in?


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

They have breeding mix, conditioning, moulting, any of these will be good as a bit higher in protein. Dont get the cheap, winter mix or diet mix. Anything with more small seeds and safflower is good, others will have more peas and corn and less of the small more expensive seeds in. You can also buy either canary, budgie or finch mix and mix them into a cheaper seed if they farm supplies dont have them.


----------



## adrean41 (Jan 6, 2010)

Pet supply stores that carry feed are more plentiful in Los Angeles than New Orleans, because more people raise out there than out here. I haven't met anyone that raise yet. The feed store that I go to carries two types of feed: conditioning and maintenance. Conditioning is about $6 more. That's the only type that I buy. For medications and other supplies, I have to order from Foy's, Siegels, or Jedds pet supply.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Can you post pics of the babies? Hard to tell what is normal or not unless we can see them.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

I will try to post pictures in short time...today I fed the smaller one some soaked peas... And I was thinking that I will feed the smaller baby 20peas in morning and evening and let female do the rest feeding, is it okay ?? And I don't like to treat babies for canker Bcoz as u all know I treated my hand raised baby for canker and this caused deformed feathers and negative effects.. Although he is fine now. I not treated female for canker but she is not showing any signs of canker. I m just worried Bcoz babies yawn often , should I smell their breath??


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The parents don't have to be showing signs of canker to pass on high levels of trich, which will cause canker in the babies. Treating them for canker won't harm them. You don't know that it caused those problems in the other baby. Probably was hand raising him that caused it.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

i checked babies throats,its all clear, good looking poops. i cant smell their breath bcoz of the smell of their poops.....so i m a bit nervous for treating them without reason. i m waiting for them to wean, so that i could treat my flock togather. and now she is feeding them good but only if i give her favourite CHANNA [roasted chickpeas] along with feed mix


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If their throats are good, then maybe nothing wrong. Easier if we could see what you are talking about, but not possible unfortunately.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

i will try to post pictures, but i m little busy nowdays so it may take time...sorry.. and thanks a lot for ur help and i have a question in my mind , my handraised baby got canker and many people say babies get canker from their parents and my handraised baby was raised by their parents for 12 days...so did he get canker from his parents?? but i never treated them for canker and they raised two clutches successfully before


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Most pigeons carry trich. When their stress levels go up, so do the trich levels. That is what causes canker. Raising young can be stressful to pigeons, so can easily raise the trich level. If they pass on too many to the youngsters, then they end up getting canker. Raising previous hatches of babies has nothing to do with it. Pigeons can get canker at any time if their system is overwhelmed with too many trichomonads.



Explained by Dr. Colin Walker:


It is spread via water, via seed that has been taken up and dropped by an infected bird and by courtship food exchanges between adults. Parent birds will normally pass on small quantities of trichomonads to their young, giving them gradual exposure to the organism which helps them develop some immunity , but if the parent is stressed or has low immunity it can have an overload of trichomonads which - when passed to the youngster - will cause disease.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Thanks Jay, u saved me the trouble. Narej, whaterver works if the channa WITH seeds works then ok. As long as she has the choice to give the seeds at least then u know they are getting the oils they need and a natural food source even with an unnaatural one


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

okay and she is really stressed as she also had tapeworms and still has some and she also had to raise 2 youngster on her own...so i think canker is the causing the stunted growth of one baby. i can say that smaller is getting enough feed as his crop is most of the time full but i think its slow. so as it will not hurt to treat for canker, i would like to treat all of them. i can get flagyl [metronidazole] tablets 200mg from drug store. i think 25 mg for babies and 40 for mother ,right?? and i read that while treating pigeons with babies for canker, they should be treated at late evening and then water should be removed and given next morning?? but CBL said that she will pass out some medicine even in morning bcoz metro stays in their system for 24 hours...so how should i manage please reply...


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

hello everyone today at about 3 pm i saw that smaller baby was phanting or u can say open mouth breathing. and i was noticing from morning that his crop was not emptying. so i observed him 1 hr and then i kept him in seperate cage and gave him about 25 mg or less flagyl tablet and within some time i saw his crop emptying and he also became active. i not fed him anything as i was waiting for his crop to get whole empty. and after it became dark i kept him back with elder baby and female...and removed the feed and water in the cage...i did this because i have decided to handfed the smaller one because i saw for the first time that elder baby's crop was full of seeds in evening,so i think it would be easy for her to raise one baby and i will handraise the other one. i m thinking that i will place the smaller baby every morning in a seprate cage and handfed him soaked warm peas [green peas, white peas, raw chickpeas] and keep him back in late evening and give everyone the medicine. hows this idea??
and i just want to know that how should i manage giving the medicine. i know that babies should get 25 mg and mother 40 mg. i will give flayl to three of them tommorrow late evening but will female pass on some medicine to the babies next morning??????????


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What you are feeding may be too hard for him to digest. That would cause a slow crop. Here we would use formula, or frozen peas which have been defrosted and warmed. Those are easy to digest. If you are soaking peas, and not cooking them till soft, then they could be too hard for him to digest them. 

If you are going to hand feed him, then just remove him to feed him and put him back with his Mom. Don't separate them all day or you will just cause problems. That will just cause them both more stress. No need to do that.
An adult pigeon would get 50 mg daily of Metronidazole.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

I agree with J, if the mom is feeding anyway that is the BEST food for the bub not anything u can give. So u medicated them thats great, dont worry if the mom has the meds as u said if you pull the food for the night, she will pass her meds for herself in her poop and all will be well, but dont interfere too much as you will stress all 3 of them and THAT is what lets the canker take hold, and for the record a tapeworm will make any host skinny and hungry, so thats what may be affecting the growth of the second bub. So just medicate as you have, leave the family together that is the best bet and if ANYTHING, you pull the older bub and hand feed him to fill him up and let the mum feed the smallest one as her nutrients are much richer than anything you can supply. BUT dont forget to put both bubs back after you feed the older one as that is the norm and what mom expects and will help keep the little one warm.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

hii....even i was thinking same to do jay but i thought she would overfeed him if i kept him with his mother and sibling after feeding but as u say, i will not seperate them...i will feed elder one soaked peas [soaked for 10 hours]...but he dont know to drink water will female feed him water??
and as u all are sure that she will not pass extra medicine in morning if i remove the feed and water at night, i will medicate three of them at late evening about 7-8pm for 7 days. 
okay and about tapeworms....jass gave me a natural remedy of neem water to keep worms in control till the babies wean and i was giving till i got the problem of canker. till i was giving neem water, female passed out segments only sometimes and became active but has i m not giving them that water she has started to pass segments most of the time... as soon as i will finish the treatment i will start it again...if female have tapeworms will she also pass those to my other pigeons and the babies????...and i have not treated her for tapeworms bcoz even after searching a lot ,i couldnt get praziquantel here...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you keep cramming hard peas into a bird that young, you are going to have crop emptying problems. You must have some sort of baby cereal there that could be given to him, or something easier to digest.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

this is what many people here feed their pigeons...its has many vitamin and mineral like calcium and iron. it is very easy to digest and i can also give it by soaking it. but i dont think he will have problem digesting those soaked raw peas,bcoz i have seen female feeding peas to babies and they had no problem digesting it . but elder baby dont know to drink water will female feed him water?? and please read my tapeworms question


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

These babies are only 2 weeks old. Should have something easier to digest.
And you don't feed solid food to babies unless THEY know how to drink water on their own.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

Okay I can get fresh peas and then i will store it refrigerator.and can I use cow milk plain yogurt as probiotic for my pigeons??? I think it's dosage is like 2 drops down the throat??should I give the next day late evening after finishing the treatment?? Is it safe to give cow milk yogurt??


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

At around 7 am when I went on terrace I saw female was feeding the babies even though I removed the feed and water at night, she fed the elder baby digested feed Bcoz I saw some digested feed fall down in the nest ...I m worried that she would pass even her medicine to babies???


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Its fine dont worry and NO dont feed cows milk, will make them sick, yogurt is ok. You really are worrying far too much. Just give her all the food and water she wants, and let her raise the babies. Do as I said before with the older baby if you want. I think you worrying too much and interfering too much, she knows best. As long as you medicated for the trich, as long as she is feeding and dont worry too much about the young one, it will catch up and soon u wont see a difference when weaned.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Post a picture of what you think is tapeworms, I have only seen them in cats and dogs not pigeons, but hey,???? post a pic. A clear pic.

These peas you are talking about is is the chick peas that are roasted? I thought we already told you ROASTED is not good. It is a DEAD food, no matter how much they love it, its not good for them, ZERO nutrition. If u can get chick peas in a can that would be better than roasted. I would not feed that AT ALL. I would stick to the regular good quality pigeon mix. If you want to ad RAW frozen green peas and corn that you THAW and warm up and let the mom feed with the pigeon mix, put it all together, she will give baby water and the high water content of the peas will help hydrate the babies. Nare, I keep feeling we are talking in circles that we give you advice and then you disregard it. Im kind of getting tired of saying the same things over again. You must decide what you want to do. Im gonna sit back and watch now how the babies grow, I cant say anymore. It is what it is at this point the rest is up to you whether you want to take the advice you are asking for or do what you want instead. Good luck.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

Thanks and I mean yogurt made out of cows milk.and I have decided to not handfed the babies and let the mother do it and I was just worried that she would pass on her medicine to babies Bcoz she fed the babies in early morning... Although I removed feed


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

hello....this happened just now, its about 8 pm and i went to medicate the female and babies and removed the feed and water and medicated all of them and i stood their seeing them. and after 2 minutes female went to babies and started feeding the elder baby,i was really shocked, i think she shaked her wings like 3 times, i pulled her and kept her in seperate cage...i said that their something wrong we are doing that is the reason i m always worried and ask u all so many question and confirm everything several times, y dont u guys plz give me the right advice, many people said if we remove the feed and water she will not feed the baibes that late evening...then whats this which i saw now...the elder baby maybe got 60mg metronidazole which is really overdose for baby pigeon?? [25mg of baby and 40mg of female] now everyday i will keep the female in seperate cage after medicating them at evening, i dont like to do it but i have to do it.....please reply....


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The baby should be fine. We are giving you good advice. It does require some common sense also.

If you medicate late enough, then they are in the dark, so she probably won't feed them in the dark. If it is still light, or you have lights on, then she will feed them. 

When I do have to treat babies for canker, I have brought them in and hand fed them till weaning, but not everyone wants to do that, and it is better for parent to raise them. 
If you are medicating before it is dark, then bring the babies in for the night and return them in the morning.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Yessss! Your pigeons have tapeworms, Nare J.

Different locals, different living conditions, different diet, different is the diseases and parasites pigeons harbour


> *F. J. Meggitta1
> a1 Professor of Biology, University of Rangoon.*
> 
> The pigeons of India are notoriously heavily infected with tapeworms and a cursory examination showed those of Rangoon to be no exception. A systematic investigation, the results of which are given in the accompanying table, was made of 20 pigeons taken from various parts of the town. Those from some localities were comparatively free from infection, others heavily parasitised. On the whole, those kept in cages and fed on corn had the greatest percentage of worms. The effect upon the health was very pronounced. Extreme emaciation and weakness were the usual accompaniment to a heavy infection. The worms were mostly situated in the duodenum, Hymenolepis nearer the stomach, Cotugnia and Raillietina further away, but this arrangement was liable to be altered. In one case, a bird on the point of death, the worms had moved nearly to the anus, some remaining free, others attached, indicating the probability under normal conditions of the cestode moving from place to place.


One can read whole article available on Cambridge University Press but have to pay for it. Other articles on similar subject may also be found, Indian pigeons do have tonns of tapeworms in them.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Nare J,
Black chick peas either raw or cooked/roasted are NOT HEALTHY for pigeons. Laymen around you are illiterate. They DON'T KNOW what are effects of chick peas on pigeons. DON'T LISTEN to them. DON'T FEED your pigeons chick peas either raw or roasted. Raw chick peas given more than 4-5 in number per pigeon are not healthy for pigeons. That's why your pigeons are pooping a lot of water. They will become terribly sick and their liver will be damaged if you don't stop giving black chick peas to your pigeons.
Give them the mix of grains I've advised earlier cuz I bet you won't find a feedmix near you.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

Yes Jass I don't give her chickpeas now, But can u also advice on how to manage giving them metro tablets?? I got matar (peas) and kept them in frigh ..,..And jay it was dark enough when I went to medicate them...I m sure she didn't like the taste of tablet and instead of vommiting she decided to feed the baby...please reply...elder baby has become very active and walks but smaller baby is not able to stand properly...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Don't be ridiculous. She wouldn't feed the baby to get rid of the medicine. They will be fine. As long as they don't keep getting so much med. Just bring the babies in at night and medicate everyone. Then return them in the morning. Nothing you can do about it now.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

Hey sorry,if u felt bad, I too love them...seeing that suitation, that thought was first thing to come in my mind...I fed elder baby 30 defrosted peas but he don't know to drink water but I think female fed him water...okay at late evening I will Medicate all of them and take them inside the house where temperature is always around 30 degrees .....and I think female want to pair up with my hand raised baby pigeon (I think he is a male Bcoz he coos a lot) today she was responding to his coo and behaving like she wants to mate but she was in the cage and he was out on terrace...but I will not let her pair up till babies wean And by the way thanks to everyone..


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hi Nare!
Ok... Tell us the strength of your metro tabs first? (Sorry I've read the thread)


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

200mg.......... 25 for babies and 40 for female....
i got to know that fresh peas i got from market will go bad after 4-5 days even if i kept them in vegetables section in refrigerator...so i read on internet on how to defroste them..
this is the method...
1] boil all the fresh peas for 2 minutes
2] drain the water and keep them in cool water quickly 
3] then again drain the water after sometime and keep them in a plastic bag and keep them in freezer in refrigerator
i have done this all and that page said this peas ,now will be good for 1 year...
is this right what i have done??
and jass please say me how to manage giving them med
i will take the babies inside after medicating at late evening 
is there any other method??


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Parent pigeons feel strong urge to feed their babies after they've fed and have drunk water. No matter if its dark,parents will feed the babies.
With smaller squabs parent pigeons tend to hold the feed in crops to feed the babies. Giving med late in the evening when mother pigeon have fed the babies and removing feed and water after giving med will help.
Keep the dosage right! For a light weight highflyer 35 mg is enough. Unless it may induce vommitting in pigeons. Part the tablet to required dosage. Crush it to powder and then give it to your pigeons. They will not vommit!


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

yah jass i remembered i read this somewhere so i was keeping the dosage around 35-40 mg for female...
and jass what do u think about storing the peas by doing this??


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Its needed to keep peas in an air tight container or a polybag and then keep it in the freezer.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

okay jass and thanks to everyone for ur help
just sharing a incident which happened sometime ago....its night and before 1 hour i went to the terrace just to chill and i saw a cat sitting on the wall, i chased it off...i got really afraid, even though i close everything they make out some way to come inside...this cat was not that one, it was a pet cat who lives in the neighbourhood....but i really hate cats and will never tolerate them on terrace. this one also came from the neighbours terrace but after cat attact 2 months ago i close that area with net so this cat went on to the roof and came to the side where there is no net and there was wood laad i kept attached to roof for my pigeon to roost, he walked on it and jumped on the wall....but now i have removed the laad....i will make a nice loft in some days which would be completly safe...


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

hey jass can you say me how much should be the dosage of yogurt [made out of cows milk] after treatment for babies and female and when should i give it..next late evening or next morning of last treatment but if i gave in morning she would pass on it to babies and not use it for herself


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

An adult pigeon should be getting 50 mg of Metro, not 35 or 40. You are dosing too low, which only causes problems.
I give up. Do it your way. Good luck.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

Ohh jay3 I know it already that a high flyer should get 35 mg of metro...and can anyone advice me on yogurt??


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Making the loft secure loft is the first and foremost thing to do... Its can't be waited for; no one knows when that moment if happens,the consequences will be drastic.

You can give yogurt first thing in the early morning and feed after an hour or so, so that the yogurt gets used up


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

okay jass,even their this cage is safe now as i m using lock now...but its like a cage, not like a loft... so after some time i will make a small loft for them and maybe i will also get a mate for female and okay jass i will give 2-3 drops yogurt to eveyone after treatment....and jass if i want to treat them for canker again after some months which another drug can i use from medical store?? and jass no one has answered that can my other pigeons get tapeworms if they mistakenly eat the egg sacks of tapeworms in her poop???????...i m keeping close observation her poop and clean it as soon as i see it...i m sure she got tapeworms from eating the lice and mites on her so...i have treated her for lice and mites already but i couldnt for tapeworms and jass r u sure yogurt wont hurt, i read some threads where some say yogurt is not good for pigeons??


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

ohh come on friends, sorry for trouble...
leave other questions but experienced members please advice me on yogurt for my birds. what should be the dosage of yogurt [made out of cows milk, plain and unflavoured] through syringe on empty crop for babies and female??is it safe to use yogurt as i read pigeons are lactose intolerant?? or are their any human probiotics that would be safe for pigeons?? but i would like to use yogurt if its very safe??please help


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

In the long run yogurt will hurt the pigeons but for immediate few time usage its okay.

There are probiotics available for birds i.e, gut well which I use.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

There are many species of tapeworms which vary in their sizes. Shape of egg packets and segments they pass are also different. Unfortunately in India we have tapeworms that spread very fast. But a pigeon can't get infected if it eats egg packets. It will become infected if it ingests an intermediate host which usually are weevils/bugs in case of pigeons. Make sure your feedmix remains weevil free always.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

ur reply always gives me a relief jass....yes my feed is weavils free, she got tapeworms before i got her and the male, i was always worried that she would pass those tapeworms to babies and other pigeons, but now i m not worried...okay i will use yogurt for now and for maintaince i will search for other probiotics but i couldnt find gut well...i have never used syringe with pigeons, so my plan is to add some drops of yogurt to soaked peas and hand feed those peas to them...i m assuming dosage should be 2 drops to babies and 3 drops to female as u said in my other thread and thanks a lot for ur help...


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

Hiiii everyone ....smaller baby's poop has become yellow. The part thats White usually has turned yellow from yesterday. I think it's a sign of canker but I have already treated them for canker for 1week but not gave them yogurt Bcoz I was nervous in giving yogurt as probiotic. But there poop harden up after somedays. Yesterday smaller babies poop was in liquid state not watery yesterday. Today it's harden up but with yellow urates. He is still behind in growth but not too much.. Do anyone know y his poop's white part become yellow??elder baby and mother 's poop is fine......plz reply


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

Hii I recently added yellow daal(legumes) to their diet. But now none of my pigeons eat that except smaller baby..as he has recently learned to eat.. So is the yellow urates due to that Bcoz some times it's white and sometimes it's yellow?????


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

hello as usual problems never leave me and my pigeons...so small baby's one leg was a bit splayed or hurt, he just keeps that legs in front..so i just used a plastic wire type thing that we get at hardware store and seen a video where they used it to clear splayed legs and i m handfeeding the smaller one as female has stoped feeding them as elder one can eat on their own. okay fine till here.. but first both the babies poops were good after treating for canker [7 days] and i not gave yogurt. and after 1-2 weeks their poops white part became yellow and smaller babies poop again turned normal but today from morning elder baby was very dull and i think even crop was not emptying fine and he was not interested in eating and poops were with yellow urates.....so to play it safe i treated both the babies agin with metro tablets with 50 mg as i m helpless i couldnt find another drug ,i couldnt see any other syptoms other than just yellow urates[only in elder baby]...m i doing right do i need to do anything else....please i really need ur advice now..please help


----------

